# Will you switch fom DTV Poll



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Someone suggested a poll...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

While I love tivo and really like D*, there's probably a change in my future. I'm one of the areas in the country that has access to FiOS and I'll probably be switching in the next few months.

My main reason, however is picture quality, especially with HD (which I don't have yet) and from everything I've read, FiOS is much better than D*.

Couple that with the fact that D* is moving away from tivo and it's an easier decision for me (especially because I can use the Series 3 Tivo when it comes out with FiOS).

My only hesitation now is the fact that I have 2 Directivo's with a total capacity of about 400 hours. Each is hooked up to a distribution network so that I can access either unit from any of the 8 TV's in my house. That might be harder to do with FiOS - especiall with HD. Also, the FiOS DVR has some bugs that they're currently working on. Once those are fixed (and especially if FiOS adds their distribution units like the rumors claim), I'm probably gone from D*. And I'll probably be saving money at the same time.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

I have to choose *None of the above*, since there are choices the poll doesn't cover. My plans for now are to stick with DirecTV and see what their new HD DVRs will be like.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I too will be sticking with D* for a while (I just got another HR10-250 for a 2 year commitment.) However, at that time, I will seriously consider other prioviders (using Series 3) unless the DirecTv HD DVR is as good as Tivo and has the same features (HMO, MRV, etc) RIght now, it seems like a safe bet that I will be looking elsewhere and using a Series 3.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I also have to go for NONE OF THE ABOVE...

As I plan to stay with the Provider DirecTV... for it's ability to provide the content.
The DVR is just a tool to me to enjoy that content.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

The series 3 is a possibility, but not if it's $1,000 a pop. I have three HR10-250s, so to change to the series 3 would cost $??? x 3 plus almost $30 per month in TiVo service fees. The $??? will have to be pretty low and/or the DirecTV HD-DVR offering pretty bad for me to move.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess I am another none of the above voters I just left D* for Comcast. But I mainly did it because I didnt like what D* had to offer for HDTV service. The fact that D* has dropped the Tivo service and Comcast is about to pick it up is an icing on the cake, but not THE reason for my move.

I am still open to moving back to D* after they release their new equipment, but that is many months away, which is fine by me as Comcast has given me 16 months of discounted service (as an ex-satellite customer).


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

None of the above for me also


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> I also have to go for NONE OF THE ABOVE...
> 
> As I plan to stay with the Provider DirecTV... for it's ability to provide the content.
> The DVR is just a tool to me to enjoy that content.


How does this not cover your choice?

*I am sticking with DTV and my trusty old TiVo*


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll stick with DTV with my Dtivo until I can fix them anymore. When those die I'll switch to the DTV DVR. The two main reasons are Sunday Ticket and my disdain for Cable.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess I'm with most here. I'll stick with Directv because it's currently the best choice. Any viable access to FIOS is a lot of court battles away (rotsa-ruck as they used to say). The cable companies now have exclusive contracts in municipalities in New Jersey and they are not about to give it up. Verizon is wiring for FIOS, but they cannot activate without getting the contracts overturned as a constitutional violation.

See you in 2020!

If Directv wasn't better than the alternative, I wouldn't be with it now. It's not perfect but its better than tghe rest.

And, I love my two D*Tivos!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

None of the above.

I will consider switching once the Series 3 is available and Verizon offers a cable card for its FIOS service


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Directv still beats Charter! As long as the DTivo's working, no good reason to change... yet. But any Telco/TV package will be considered carefully!


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Martin Tupper said:


> None of the above.
> 
> I will consider switching once the Series 3 is available and Verizon offers a cable card for its FIOS service


That should be
*I'll switch to any provider that offers digital recording with a TiVo *


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

MighTiVo said:


> How does this not cover your choice?
> 
> *I am sticking with DTV and my trusty old TiVo*


The "Trusty" old TiVo part

As I currently have already changed two of my TiVo units to the R15.
And when the HR20 is released, the HR10-250 is going the same way...

It isn't "TiVo" that keeps me with DirecTV...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

So, Earl, you really feel the R15 is (and presumably the HR20 will be) ready for prime time? When I read over at DBSTalk, it is all about the problems with this and that not recording. The TiVos just work and work and rarely have anything other than just guide data problems.

I like TiVo because it is easy to use and it works well. I had a DishPlayer for 4 years previous and it had it s share of problems but by the end had finally become stable. I actually liked some things about the UI on the DP as well, so I am not just some kool-aid drinker.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Dec 26, 2002)

Get a HR10-250 and try and use the closed captioning. The CC is behind at least 5 menus to turn it on or off. All the other receivers I had, the TV controlled the CC. I sure hope the HR20-250 doesn't control the CC. If the HR20-150 doesn't control the CC, I can't get rid of the HR10-250 fast enough.

I won't be leaving Directv very soon.


----------



## tivo elvis (Dec 10, 2003)

I've read that Tivo is contemplating giving their hardware away (article didn't go into lease, etc). Of course I can't find the article online right now. 

If that's the case, and the series 3 is as what tivo has promised, see you later DTV. Since all I have are mac laptops (hacking is not an option), the series 3 is the only way I'll get MRV and dual tuners.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm sticking with DTV / DTivo for now. But I've been shopping for an HDTV, and if/when I get one, I think it's bye bye DTV for good, unless something drastic happens with their HD offerings.

I already have Comcast cable in the house for internet, and yeah, it's not perfect, but I could get a crappy dual-tuner Comcast DVR until the Series 3 comes out, and then who knows?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I followed TiVo to DirecTV, so it's very possible I'd follow them somewhere else. I'd like the HD version, but I'm not about to spend the money and make the service commitment to DirecTV. I might be tempted to pay $400 and upgrade to HD, but only if they would tell me their plans for the next 2 years. Agreeing to a service commitment with no description of the service you're commiting to just seems foolish to me. I guess I could do it, get the HD box then jump ship if they were to substantially change their service offerings. Along with many others I then would have to fight them if they tried to penalize us for their change.

Since I've had DirecTV for so long I've never had HMO or any of the other new ehancements TiVo's come out with. But with only a $5 charge for 2 TiVos with 4 tuners and direct digital recording, I thought that was fair. I think DirecTV were idiots for droppping TiVo. If it was cheaper for them to offer their own service they could have always charged an additional $5 a month for "real" Tivo. If it came with all the additional features that have come out since and I'd have gladly paid it. I'd probably have upgraded to HD by now if they'd done that.

I still want HD, but I can live without it for now. I'll watch for what shows up this year. The mythical Series 3 box looks good, and the option for OTA in addition to Cablecard also is a plus. ( Showing at CES two years in a row with no product qualifies for myth status ) If it comes out, and is a reasonable price I just might dump DirecTV. I already pay more for cable internet access by not being a cable TV subscriber, so there's already $10 month to offset a higher cost of paying TiVo vs. DirecTV.


----------



## akaye (Jan 3, 2004)

I think I'm in the "none of the above" too. I just swtiched from Comcast to DTV, based on price, content and reliablilty. I was reluctantly going to give up my "trusty old Tivo" as much as I love it in favor of saving money with the R15.

But the R15 clearly ISN'T ready for prime time (hey, that's sort of a pun, huh?) so we're keeping our Tivo for now as well and hoping for stable R15 software in the near future.

BTW, even keeping the Tivo, and having a 3-receiver system with DVR, we're STILL saving money over our 1-tuner Comcast plan. And channel 2 is clear finally. And it's kind of cool being a multi-dvr household.


----------



## xram (Oct 16, 2004)

None of the above for me. I also like the idea that when we have power outages i just fire up my generator and i still have tv. (especially handy with a household full of kids)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Lee L said:


> So, Earl, you really feel the R15 is (and presumably the HR20 will be) ready for prime time? When I read over at DBSTalk, it is all about the problems with this and that not recording. The TiVos just work and work and rarely have anything other than just guide data problems.


Yes, I am very much aware of the "not recording issue".

It is not perfect, not by a long shot... BUT
From what I have been told, and with some personal experience... things are going to get better, much sooner then later.

So... Am I getting rid of all my TiVos just yet... nope.
But I am fairly confident by the time the HR20 hits the streets.... most of the issues that have plagued the R15 will be fixed...


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have added cable but still holding on to DTV, cable has the HD I want (and need) but my TIVO is still reliable for everything else (just in case HD screws up). However if my TIVO died I would drop DTV becuase I am NOT getting into a 2 year commitment for a buggy DVR thats not even HD. I am using two Scientific Atlanta 8300HD's now with cable, thier not TIVO but they are doing the job. Comcast is taking over in our area in may and although TIVO is still probably at least a year away (due to the network I guess in our area) I would love to have TIVO on cable. We are also holding on to DTV until the wife and I can decide how important the NFL Ticket is to have this year (although it'll be hard to watch SD knowing I;ve got access to games in HD)


----------



## Thespis (Apr 24, 2003)

> Any viable access to FIOS is a lot of court battles away (rotsa-ruck as they used to say). The cable companies now have exclusive contracts in municipalities in New Jersey and they are not about to give it up. Verizon is wiring for FIOS, but they cannot activate without getting the contracts overturned as a constitutional violation.


I can get FIOS TV right now and there is legislation pending in NJ to do what was done in Texas and give a state-wide franchise. Verizon is not Adelphia. They have the muscle to deal with Comcast...


----------



## Jolly1 (Aug 19, 2004)

I go where NFL Sunday Ticket goes. Tivo or not, heck even DVR or not.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jul 28, 2005)

Not sure what I'm going to do just yet. I know I DO NOT want to "lease" equipment under the new DTV model. I was about to get another HR10 for my new TV but that's now on hold.

85% of what we watch is local programming, the other 15% is Sci-fi, Kids, and Speed (F1, touring, GT) with the occasional TLC & USA. Unfortunately the other 15% is what will make up the biggest percentage of my TV costs.

I have FIOS now for internet and it maybe a real alternative to DTV in a year or so. 

Rather than "lease" an additional HR10-250 I may just purchase a Series 3 and drop a couple of SD DTivos to recoupe some of the new monthly fee (assuming I can get good OTA reception).

Paul M.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

the_scotsman said:


> Rather than "lease" an additional HR10-250 I may just purchase a Series 3 and drop a couple of SD DTivos to recoupe some of the new monthly fee (assuming I can get good OTA reception).


What new "monthly" fee? 
The "mirroring" fee was transposed into the leasing fee... which is "waived" for the first unit.

So other then the price increase (of about $3) for the programming package, there is no difference in the bill.

I do agree with the Lease/Buy argument, as I still don't understand why they went that way (Without DRASTICALLY dropping the "lease" price as compared to what it used to cost to purchase).

A Series 3 is going to set you back AT least $500 (I can't even fathom it being lower then that at release). And with TiVo announcing a price increase for the service (1-year $19.95 a month, if you pre-pay for an entire year, lower if you pre-pay for multiple years)

It will take you a VERY long time to re-coup the cost..


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Jolly1 said:


> I go where NFL Sunday Ticket goes. Tivo or not, heck even DVR or not.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Couldn't have said it better.


I would hope once D*TV contract expires it goes to PPV per game.... Then I will get Cox Cable and the crappy DVR (SA8300).... To me its all about content baby I don't need pretty screens and nice menu's. I just want a pretty picture on my TV come Sunday......


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Directv still beats Charter! As long as the DTivo's working, no good reason to change... yet. But any Telco/TV package will be considered carefully!


I second that. You want to see poor PQ, switch to charter in my area. I will stick with Dtv and HDTivo for now, but I will certainly try to get my hands on one of the new HD DVR's once they come out. Tivo does a very nice job with their box, but it is the two tuners that seal the deal for me. I would give up some functionality to keep the dual tuners.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I choose none of the above. I am looking into the best choice for HDTV and DTV doesn't seem to care much about it. I already have CC for HSI, my neighbor has Dish and they just put Philly locals on the bird. I have to get next door and check it out. Plus they have 23 HD channels.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

super dave said:


> I choose none of the above. I am looking into the best choice for HDTV and DTV doesn't seem to care much about it. I already have CC for HSI, my neighbor has Dish and they just put Philly locals on the bird. I have to get next door and check it out. Plus they have 23 HD channels.


Interesting information to note, is that Dish has announced that they are moving all of there SD channels to MPEG4, so all of their HD and SD channels will be feed using MPEG4 compression at sometime in the future.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Rpbertxyz said:


> Get a HR10-250 and try and use the closed captioning. The CC is behind at least 5 menus to turn it on or off. All the other receivers I had, the TV controlled the CC. I sure hope the HR20-250 doesn't control the CC. If the HR20-150 doesn't control the CC, I can't get rid of the HR10-250 fast enough.
> 
> I won't be leaving Directv very soon.


Couldn't you just get a universal remote? My TV has CC no matter what it's hooked up to. Doesn't it?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> Couldn't you just get a universal remote? My TV has CC no matter what it's hooked up to. Doesn't it?


You might go to the other forum and search for Closed Caption, but it does appear that it is a pain to switch on and off, and the HR10 does not pass through standard CC to the TV.

*DirecTiVo HD Forum*


----------



## the_scotsman (Jul 28, 2005)

The "new" monthly fee would be the service fee to Tivo for the S3. 

Agreed, a new S3 will be $$, but so too is an additional HR10-250. The advantage of going with an S3 is a faster, more feature rich unit that's not tied to any one service provider (other than Tivo). I'll own the hardware too. Downside is the extra monthly $$. 

I can see me keeping one SD DTivo, the HD DTivo, and additing an S3. The rest would be sold to the highest bidder!


That would give me;

SD DTivo for kids programs.
HD DTivo for OTA HD and SD SAT 
HD S3 Tivo for OTA HD, and remote scheduling etc


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Jolly1 said:


> I go where NFL Sunday Ticket goes. Tivo or not, heck even DVR or not.


That's the boat I am in too. However, with the NFL Network now getting games, ST becomes less valuable to me. I love my (hacked) Tivos for sure, but it's the content I am interested in.


----------

